# 356 Win Load data for IMR4198



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am in need of load data for the 356 Win using a 220 gr bullet and IMR4198 powder. I have an old book that shows this as a viable powder, but it only lists 200 gr and 250 gr. Anyone have any data for IMR4198 using a 220gr bullet?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

In a word, no. I've been looking and have found data for the .356 in Barnes' CotW, Accurate Arms, and Speer. None list data for either IMR4198 or H4198 and a 220gr. bullet. 
The closest is Barnes, who notes 43grs. for 180gr. bullet.
Beyond that, the closest I have found in propellants of similar application is 31 to 35 grs. of RL7 and a 220gr. bullet.
Have you thought about using the 250gr. data?
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, I have thought of using the 250 gr data. The unfortunate part is that these are not for me, and I don't have access to the gun. My brother recently moved to Alaska and I am making the loads for him. He has already worked up a load, and says that it was 1 gr below max, but I can't find out what max is. For what he wants, accuracy is not much of an issue, but we would still like to get as close as possible to what he had already been loading since we know it was safe. I just had a thought. I should have him send me one of this old rounds, and I could take it apart and weigh the charge. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

IWanta: I'm still looking. I tried running the details through the Powley Computer. All the returns were for slower powders. Seems like IMR 4895 is the propellant of choice a lot of the time. 
Pete


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have checked all of my manuals (I had been away from home) - Hornady, Lee, Hodgdon, Speer, Accurate, Sierra, NRA Handloading, Lyman #48. Except for the NRA book, they are all current. Sad to say, the data that you want is not in any of them. I did not check Nosler.
The Hodgdon manual has 200/250 gr. bullet data for H4198 but nothing for the 220 and the IMR version.
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have that Hodgdon book. It shows a max of 40 gr for the 200 and a max of 35 gr for the 250, so I used 36 gr and made the loads. Accuracy is not going to be much of an issue since it is a short range weapon anyway and I believe at 36 gr they should be plenty safe enough.


----------

